# Fun evenings with dinner for visiting Execs



## munstershug (6 Oct 2017)

Hey all, got a handful of big wigs coming to visit our Dublin site in October.  We want to give them a fun night out with decent grub but a little different so they can relax a little and maybe even enjoy themselves after two days in meeting rooms.  (More info - staying in West Dublin.... Age spread 40-50. Technical backgrounds. Most have been to Dublin before.)  
Anyone done something similar recently that worked well? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Oct 2017)

Most people like the trip up to Johnny Foxes for food and music. 

Brendan


----------



## Clara16 (6 Oct 2017)

I've done corporate dinners in Guinness store house which is a bit different, food is really good.  haggle on the price of private dining.
also done Dublin bay boat cruise which was popular


----------



## Easel (6 Oct 2017)

Teeling whiskey tour could be worth a look. Johnny Foxes does quiet decent food and they will have the fiddily diddily music if that's what you are after.


----------



## lledlledlled (6 Oct 2017)

Coppers


----------



## Steven Barrett (6 Oct 2017)

lledlledlled said:


> Coppers



Was thinking that


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Oct 2017)

Please *don't* even consider A Night at the Dogs.  The cruelty shown to the poor greyhounds is dreadful especially in light of shipping them to China where the cruelty knows no bounds 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIUkAGa708s


----------



## Futurelookin (6 Oct 2017)

Merry Ploughboy Pub www.mpbpub.com is similar to Johnnie Foxes but less remote and there's always a good knees up in the bar after the dinner and show upstairs.


----------



## amtc (7 Oct 2017)

If West Dublin the Anglers Rest isn't bad and does live music, as does the Castleknock Hotel. La Peniche on the canal is good too. Johnny Foxes is good for tourists but is a bit of a trek.


----------



## PMU (7 Oct 2017)

It all depends on the type of image of your company is trying to project (and your budget). A decent dinner, perhaps in a private dining room with a girleen bashing out some low key trad on a harp, would show you as sophisticated but with an Irish touch. Make a few calls to hotels near you and ask what they can provide/organize. If the big wigs want to go to the pub, make it their suggestion, i.e. ask if they want to go but don't drag them out. You don't want to give the impression you are booze heads.  Also, make sure your own staff don't get blotto; remind them they are on business during the dinner and must give a good impression.


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Oct 2017)

We were on board La Peniche for a corporate event and it was a great night... staff were very helpful.
But we had booked the whole vessel out... I think it'd be a bit cosy for half a dozen corporates, the table settings are a bit... intimate.

Gallaghers Boxty house in Temple Bar maybe? Arlington Hotel for dinner and a mini Riverdance type show?


----------



## MrEarl (9 Oct 2017)

Depending on dates and what is on, another option may be to take the group to something at the 3Arena or Board Gais Energy Theatre.

There are dining facilities at both (albeit, they are a little casual), full bar etc.

Contact the likes of the group booking services, or even the  Premium Club @ The Point who may well be up for doing a deal, if the have not shifted their ticket allocation for the night you are considering.


----------



## amtc (9 Oct 2017)

I was at the Marker hotel last night and was great...view of Dublin spectacular. There is another canal restaurant outside


----------



## grenzgebiet (11 Oct 2017)

One of the things I hate about visiting or conferences is constantly being entertained and organised and practically force-fed !
How about giving them the option of an evening off to discover Dublin as they see fit .
As you say it's a group of widely differing age ranges and probably interests and all of the above are very much food & drink related which isn't really everyone's idea of a fun evening out.   Surely Dublin has more to offer than that ?
If you have to chaperone them all evening - how about a short Walking Tour / Boat Trip / Tickets to a Play or something and then the option of a drink together to close off?

By the way,  +1 to Sue Ellen.


----------

